# PCT failed no sex drive no erections please please help



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

Hi guys here's my story.

Basically I did a cycle of test e and deca 500 500 with 250 tren for the last 5 weeks each once a week for 8 weeks.. needless to say i was shut down after pct.

im 21.

I did a clomid only pct which failed me obviously (i know better now).. after that I did 3 shots of 1500iu HCG followed by clomid that also failed..

I waited a month or 2 to see how i felt then did anothe HCG of 500iu ED for 10 days followed with clomid again at 100 for first 10 days 50 for next 15.

I waited again and attempted the power pct took 2500iu x 8 shots with nolva and clomid however i visited the dr during this point told him everything and he told me to not finish the power pct wait 3 weeks and get blood tests (which will be tomorrow now).. so after the power pct i did around 4 days of clo/nolv combo.

The thing is my balls never really seemed to respond to the hcg they never really gre theyre still small and the most worrying is they feel numb and now my penis is starting to feel numb (not the head) just a lack of sensitivity) i just know it doesnt feel right.

Iv been having low libido rare erections and severe ED since.

So obv im going to the doc but what exactly is my POA. I feel these attempted PCTs has probably just prolonged my recovery big style.

Any advice would be so appreciated its been 8 months now I want my life back! thanks everybody.

Olly


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, since your bloods are tomorrow, I would wait and see what the results are

If it were me, I'd seriously consider a low to moderate dose of test only for a while, with some cialis, just to feel better if nothing else, followed by a proper PCT. Either the PCT Hackskii has posted up, or something by Swale

At your age you will certainly recover, so try not to worry too much


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

thanks buddy made my day. yh ill wait for my bloods worse case scenario low does test and cilais to sorta reset the system estrogen/test wise so then i can follow a proper pct cos i feel with all these pcts my bodys all over the place!

The numbness is what worries me.. has anyone ever heard of numbness/lack of sensitivity occuring? fingers crossed its not diabetes aha!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It worries me that ppl might sell fake ancillaries. Does this happen?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

fatmanstan! said:


> It worries me that ppl might sell fake ancillaries. Does this happen?


Far more likely that the gear will be fake rather than the ancillaries. They are cheap, it would cost almost as much to fake them, along with decent packaging, as to just supply the real thing.

If you are that worried, get a cheap preg test and test your HCG on that


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If you were ok before hand then you will recover for sure, just may take time....

Personally if i was shut down that bad, i'd consider never using them again once recovered, probably not worth the hassle

Deca & Tren are your worst choice for any future cycles if you do imo


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

yh i defo dont want to use again after this hassel its costing me my girlfriend and my sanity! cheers for the advice guys much appreciated


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

just the mention of deca now makes my lad scared...........its something i now stay clear of


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ollgby said:


> yh i defo dont want to use again after this hassel *its costing me my girlfriend and my sanity! *cheers for the advice guys much appreciated


Get yourself some viagra or cialis for now... your steroid dealer should sell them, they will sort your gf out


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr H said:


> just the mention of deca now makes my lad scared...........its something i now stay clear of


Same mate the shut down from it is just silly, doubt im gonna use again tbh


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

yep deca and tren are in my list of forbidden words!..anyways im guessin the fact i did the hcg and didnt follow up with the pct hasnt helped my situation and shut me down even more? dont tell me i gota do another one the words nolva nd clomid are movin into the forbidden list also! haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ollgby said:


> yep deca and tren are in my list of forbidden words!..anyways im guessin the fact i did the hcg and didnt follow up with the pct hasnt helped my situation and shut me down even more? dont tell me i gota do another one the words nolva nd clomid are movin into the forbidden list also! haha


Only your Dr can give the best knowledge now after he has seen your bloods... good luck


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Get yourself some viagra or cialis for now... your steroid dealer should sell them, they will sort your gf out


ye i will grab v or c.. thing is i used both of em while on pct and they didnt even work cudnt hold it.. just a severe lack of wanting to have sex ya know.. even wen my girls on me! think they mitent have worked cos of the pcts causing hormonal imbalance?


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

Did you gain much with the cycle,? id have thought at 21 you would have great hormones and would gain well with hard training and really good nutrition. But If you were going to compete then Im sure you had your reasons when you see the calibre of the guys on stage at the moment.


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

ollgby said:


> ye i will grab v or c.. thing is i used both of em while on pct and they didnt even work cudnt hold it.. just a severe lack of wanting to have sex ya know.. even wen my girls on me! think they mitent have worked cos of the pcts causing hormonal imbalance?


I do think you have to want to for them to work, they basically make sure the blood that does go there stays, so if you dont send any you wont get hard. It seems like you have had a really unlucky time with this though.


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

Using clomid only in PCT will not allow you to recover properly?? when using clomid with Nolva dax the nolvadax increase your testosterone whilst the clomid reverses the negative feedback loop (ie kick starting your natural test) Get your bloods done! then i would run

when using decca the molecules attach themselves to your sex glands making your libido weak and therefore not interested in sex, proviron reverses this process and clears the sex glands allowing you to return back to you natural state, tren has similar effect also. forget viagra etc get some proviron and use the method below and will sort you out.

HCG only if your nuts are shrunk!!

ist week shoot 2500iu mon 2500iu wed

then run the folowing below

HCG 1000iu for 4 weeks.

clomid 150, 150,100,100,50,50,

nolva 40,40,20,20,20,20,20,20

proviron think they 25mg a pill but 1 pill dialy for 4 weeks will get your libido back for sure!

if that dont get you back in shape head to doc.


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

yh true but i figured id give it a go put on a solid lean 10kg felt amazing. 8 months on iv lost that now and having problems downstairs.. but my diet and trainings been poor mainly cos i feel i need to get better before i can really get into it if you know what i mean. so i know wen i get the diet and training back muscle memory will take over


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

ollgby said:


> yh true but i figured id give it a go put on a solid lean 10kg felt amazing. 8 months on iv lost that now and having problems downstairs.. but my diet and trainings been poor mainly cos i feel i need to get better before i can really get into it if you know what i mean. so i know wen i get the diet and training back muscle memory will take over


It will and youll look close to how you did, and of course theres some great supps for natural growth.


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

Wes2009 said:


> Using clomid only in PCT will not allow you to recover properly?? when using clomid with Nolva dax the nolvadax increase your testosterone whilst the clomid reverses the negative feedback loop (ie kick starting your natural test) Get your bloods done! then i would run
> 
> HCG only if your nuts are shrunk!!
> 
> ...


cool bro ill go to the doc tomorrow for my blood first worst case scenario do ANOTHER fml pct..altho id feel id need to do low level test first for a few weeks just to get my life on track before starting another pct kinda like a restart if u will.... thing is iv done the HCG my nuts dont seem to respond to it.. maybe iv always had medium/ small sized nuts 

thanks bud

@photo-flex yh i have been unlucky!


----------



## photo-flex (Jan 2, 2011)

Even 1 shot of sust which is actually given for this reason will help as it mimick the bodys test level with the different levels etc. its still way above what is produced by you at the minute, but its important to listen to the doc or someone who is actually an edocrinologist, as some docs arent trained in this. good luck


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

thanks guys ur heroes


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

when using decca at mod - high dosage you should run with proviron to stop the sexual disfunction proviron combats this problem. IMHO taking more test will only shut you down further which you are by sounds of things. the proviron will start to make you feel better after a week - 2 weeks, when ran with clomid and nolva you feel loads better in 2weeks!! if you want to boost your labido up in mean time until you get PCT buy a product called horny goat weed this is genuine!! from holland and barrot this will also boost labido and run with some alpha male or zma, they wont shut you down but will help your sex drive loads! fix the problem before adding to in my book!


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

great news wes il go doc see wat he says all fails pct clo/nolv and prov with herbs im gona try tongkat also along with the usual zinc arginine and trib..and the horny goat weed! gonna stay away from hcg just hasnt been doin it for me!  wel see wat the doc says!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm no advice regarding the roid use and all that matey, as what you going through puts me off. I rather just spend my money on nice food full stop, lol. But regarding your c0ck problem, I had sex with this lass, strait after a brake up... and wasnt sort of in a mood but opportunity was there, so thoughts... why not?!

So I basically for first time in my life ever couldnt not get it up... was so imbarassed about it ad scared that with the next lass i got with same thing happened again just because i was scared about it.

With my currant girl it only happened few times but nothing major, just either cause i couldnt been ****d or too tired, my point being... more you think about it more its gonna spoil it for you. Abit what Photo-Flex said.

So just chill... if it helps dont do anything with your miss for a bit and just give it a rest while you calming down and recover from cycles. Then when you head is clear and you feel okay again... just go for it then. Because after a while of trying and when you just cant get it up, it kinda becomes more of a want to get it up and have sex rather than wanting to have sex. So just give it time and you will be fine. It messed with my head for a bit on and off.


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

thanks NikstaC yh you hit the nail on the head with that one mate.. me worrying about it just adds to the problems. I know when my libido starts coming back and I get my morning glorys back itl give me the confidence to do what I do best! haha. thanks pal


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

ollgby said:


> thanks NikstaC yh you hit the nail on the head with that one mate.. me worrying about it just adds to the problems. I know when my libido starts coming back and I get my morning glorys back itl give me the confidence to do what I do best! haha. thanks pal


No worrys man, exactly just dont stress and take it easy dude.


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys got my results the dr said everything was normal. Serum Test was 23.2nmol/L.. thyroid and everything fine. Diabete free. Prostate fine. Chemically he said I was perfect. He never tested estrogen or progesterone or free test but im sure if they were too high/low theyd even over time. Still feeling lack of sensation in balls and base of penis..this cant be chemically related can it? He told me to just wait it out and stop thinking about it.. any of you guys got any more advice? Thanks!


----------

